# IG - Medusa



## CLT40k (Jun 18, 2010)

So I was pretty happy with the way this came out...


----------



## HorusReborn (Nov 19, 2008)

you should be proud of how it came out man!! One suggestion would be to blend the words in a bit so they are faded like the rest of the model. Is that a FW dusa?


----------



## CLT40k (Jun 18, 2010)

Yeah it's FW... and they were a bit of a pain to work with... Nothing fit without fudging it into place... 

Technique wise, any suggestions on how to dirty up the transfer?

Thanks for the compliment...


----------



## HorusReborn (Nov 19, 2008)

aw man, and here I thought you painted that on by hand LOL Umm well as for technique it all really comes down to one tried and true for me and that is MIG pigments. I'm not sure based on the pics if your Arty piece is OD or a shade of Grey. Either way there is a fading powder for Olive Drab and for Panzer Grey, which to be honest works with most if not any shade of dark greens and any shade of grey. A wash or two would blend those letters in too, but you have to wash the entire surface in a series of light coats of devlan mud... I guess that's a glaze eh? Hope that helps man!


----------



## NerdyOgre254 (Jul 16, 2008)

Seriously, that is the best use of text I have seen in a long time. Usually text is either over the top (like i'm one to complain about that) or hidden very well. this is simple, like a guardsman borrowed a pot of paint and did that one night in a warzone.
+rep.


----------

